

Building an interactive map with jQuery instead of Flash - mixmax
http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/jquery-vs-flash-for-interactive-map

======
andrewljohnson
I'm wondering - why didn't you use Google Maps and perhaps create custom
tiles? It doesn't seem like I can pan on the map?

I recently founded a start-up focused on mapping, and we use Google Maps API,
along with YUI for ajax - www.trailbehind.com

Basically, while Google is fetching and rendering the map tiles, we fetch up
"overlays" in parallel, using YUI async requests. Overlays are the waypoints
and trails on the map, along with metatdata about the places. To make the maps
snappy, we cache various map views in static files as JSON.

I don't know that you want to reinvent the wheel, especially when you don't
have the resources to make it feature complete (panning and zooming the map).

~~~
mark_h
I can recommend OpenLayers as well -- a very clean codebase too, in my
experience to date. It can combine multiple different data sources (including
google maps), as well as having a wealth of controls and hooks available.

It doesn't seem like that's quite the use-case required here though.

~~~
wensing
I like OpenLayers, but JS maps have always seemed a bit slow and clunky to me.
What's the most graphically intensive use of OpenLayers you know of?

------
codeview
Very impressive work. But the only thing 'flashy' about this is the zoom and
fade in effect. I don't think this is worthy of being promoted as a great
example for "jQuery instead of Flash " app.

~~~
JoelSutherland
Hi, I'm the author. I agree it isn't an ideal example, but my primary audience
for this was our clients. Not a week goes by that we don't hear 'Can you do
flash?' Typically the client is not interested in flash as much as they are in
a specific result that could much better be accomplished in jQuery.

------
triptomaine2
Instead of focusing why Joel should have used Google Maps, I think the real
focus should be that Flash-type interactivity is not limited to Flash. I think
the map created by Joel is a great work of ingenuity and thinking outside the
box. Also in regards to Google maps, you can't customize the look of the map,
not to mention you're at the mercy of Google to display the map properly and
exactly as you wish. Doing it the way Joel did you have complete control over
the whole project, not limited to a borrowed graphic.

------
morbidkk
jquery also has <http://code.google.com/p/jmaps/> plugin.
example:<http://ketan.khairnar.googlepages.com/map.html>

